# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Biggest Forearms

## Squatman51

You always hear how someone has 20+ inch arms or a 55+ barell chest but what about the forearms? I never hear about how big peoples forearms are. Who had the biggest? I know Sergio had some huge ones. I wonder if anyone has got 20 inches.

----------


## TooSmall

frank mcgrath has close to 20 inches i believe

----------


## dschneid

Here is a picture of a Norwegian bodybuilder from the early eighties who had some great forearms

----------


## dschneid

Gunnar Rosbo and Casy Viator. Who wins?

 


Gunnar of Course  :Big Grin:

----------


## dschneid

> frank mcgrath all tha way


Inasane  :EEK!:

----------


## workdude

Incredable.

----------


## Swifto

even there wrists have muscles!

----------


## Larzker

> Here is a picture of a Norwegian bodybuilder from the early eighties who had some great forearms


Exactly!

 


http://www.larrymccusker.com/rosbo.html

----------


## PJAY71

Well Lee Priest is up there too... but I believe Victor Richards has 22" forearms.

----------


## DEVLDOG

Popeye

----------


## Kenny007

Lee Priest has insane forearms

----------


## Baba

victor martinez has some sick ass forearms too.

----------


## tiger909

i tend not to workout my forearms, just keep them toned and vascular....i think the drastic change btwn them and the upper arms make the upper arm look much bigger

----------


## GQplaya

> i tend not to workout my forearms, just keep them toned and vascular....i think the drastic change btwn them and the upper arms make the upper arm look much bigger


I thought the same way for a while but then realized, i need to work them. believe me it was a good idea. bro , big is big and if u are then your arms will look even better with jacked forearms.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Lee preist has some insane forearms going on, he also has some of them integrated pretty well into his posing routines.

----------


## smartwater

priest and martinez

----------


## juiceboxxx

Damn his arms are short but his forearms are huuge, THICH

----------


## Velkar182

My right forearm is in the 20's. the shame is I feel like I am cheating on the right if I used the left, so I lack symmetry.

----------


## PeteyK

lee priest has big forearms but come on his arms are about a foot long each so he doesnt count.

----------


## rockhardman

That"s Right Bitches

----------


## mjfpt73

I think POPEYE has the biggest forearms.....LOL!

----------


## slob

> lee priest has big forearms but come on his arms are about a foot long each so he doesnt count


haha

----------


## mwolffey

lee preist, hands down no matter what anyone says

----------

